# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  2 mẹ con bạc phận: Đám cưới kỳ lạ

## acek62

2 mẹ con bạc phận: Đám cưới kỳ lạ
Mặc dù biết cô gái ấy vừa câm, vừa điếc lại hơn anh Thùy những 24 tuổi nhưng mẹ con bà vẫn mang cau trầu qua "xin" cô gái về.
Cũng vì cuộc sống quá đơn neo, nghèo khổ nên bà Kếu đành phải "nhắm mắt" lấy vợ cho con trai dù người con dâu ấy hơn con trai mình đến 24 tuổi, lại vừa câm vừa điếc. Những tưởng có thêm con dâu, gia đình sẽ có thêm người để đỡ đần việc nhà, việc đồng áng. Ai dè, người con dâu không chỉ bị câm điếc lại còn bị ung thư gan, qua đời khi sinh con chưa đầy 5 tháng. xet xu le van luyen nhu the nao
Bao gánh nặng lại đổ dồn lên đôi vai gầy guộc, mỏng manh, yếu ớt... của bà. Trong khi đó, anh Thùy (con trai bà Kếu) sau ngày vợ chết lại lên cơn động kinh nhiều hơn, mỗi lần lên cơn lại bỏ đi lang thang hàng tháng trời không biết đường về.

Bố con anh Thùy đang giúp bà Kếu thu hoạch lúa. Rất ít khi anh Thùy tỉnh táo như thế này.
Đám cưới "độc nhất vô nhị"
Chúng tôi trở lại nhà bà Kếu khi lúa trên cánh đồng Cao Mật Thượng đã được gặt gần hết. Dọc đường đi, rơm và lúa vàng phơi đầy trên mặt đường. Vườn nhà bà Kếu cũng chất đầy rơm rạ, ngay trước mái hiên là đống lúa đã được tuốt nhưng lẫn đầy lá và rác. Đã hơn 5 giờ chiều, bà Kếu vẫn thui thủi một mình ngồi tuốt lúa bằng tay. việc làm

Mặc dù cả làng đã tuốt lúa bằng máy, nhưng bà Kếu vẫn phải tuốt bằng tay
Năm nay nhà bà làm được hơn một sào nhưng lại toàn hạt lép vì bón phân không đều. Dù mắt kém nhưng bà vẫn đành phải tự tay tuốt lúa vì không có tiền thuê máy. "Đến kỳ bón phân tôi bị ốm nên bảo em nó (anh Thùy - PV) ra bón hộ. Khổ nỗi, nó ngẩn ngẩn, ngơ ngơ lại chưa bao giờ bón phân nên bón không đều, lúa chỗ lốp chỗ cằn, thóc năm nay toàn lép. Nếu nộp hết các loại thuế chắc chẳng còn bao nhiêu nữa" - bà Kếu thở than.
Cứ mỗi lần kể về con trai và con dâu, bà Kếu lại thở dài thườn thượt. Cái thở dài như khắc khoải trong bao nỗi cơ cực, ẩn ức. Bà Kếu kể, năm anh Thùy 20 tuổi, thấy cảnh mẹ góa con côi, cửa nhà neo vắng nên bà Cao Bộ ở làng bên thương cảm "cho" một đứa con gái về đỡ đần. Mặc dù biết cô gái ấy vừa câm, vừa điếc lại hơn anh Thùy những 24 tuổi nhưng mẹ con bà vẫn mang cau trầu qua "xin" cô gái về. le van luyen
"Gọi là "cho" nhưng hôm nhận cháu về em cũng có chạy vạy, vay mượn kiếm được buồng cau, cơi trầu, cân trà... qua thưa chuyện với bà bên đó. Cảnh nhà nghèo, không có tiền làm mâm cao cỗ đầy nên cố mãi mới được mâm cơm đạm bạc thắp hương cho ông nhà. Dù vất vả nhưng em rất vui vì nghĩ từ nay nhà lại có thêm người để đỡ đần sớm hôm, em bớt được chút vất vả. Thằng Thùy nhà em cũng vui lắm, nó dậy từ sớm, giúp em dọn dẹp nhà cửa rồi qua đón vợ".ty gia usd
Cả làng Thanh Cao hôm đó đã được một phen xôn xao vì chưa bao giờ chứng kiến một "đám cưới" độc nhất vô nhị như thế. Thậm chí, nhiều người còn kéo nhau đến nhà bà Kếu từ rõ sớm để nói lời chia vui với mẹ con bà và để được tận mắt "chiêm ngưỡng" cô dâu. Hàng tuần liền, câu chuyện về chàng thanh niên 20 tuổi bị thiểu năng trí tuệ kết hôn cùng cô gái 44 tuổi vừa câm vừa điếc không ngớt lan truyền làng trên, xóm dưới. ao vest nu
Cảnh nhà có thêm người như giúp căn nhà xập xệ của bà Kếu bừng lên sức sống mới. Rồi chưa đầy ba tháng sau cô con dâu của bà có thai. Khát vọng làm cha mẹ và những bản năng rất con người đã giúp con trai và con dâu bà Kếu vượt qua những trở ngại về tuổi tác, bệnh tật để "gầy dựng" nên một mầm sống mới. Bà Kếu vui mừng khôn xiết, từ nay bà đã không còn phải nghĩ nhiều đến chuyện khi bà già yếu sẽ không có ai chăm sóc cho anh Thùy nữa vì anh đã có con. Niềm vui chưa kéo dài được bao lâu thì cô con dâu của bà Kếu bắt đầu đổ bệnh, những cơn đau cứ nhiều dần lên và kéo dài thâu đêm khiến bà Kếu phải trắng đêm chăm sóc con dâu.
"Những tưởng có thêm cháu nó em sẽ bớt khổ ai dè lại khổ hơn. Cháu nó bị bệnh gan, suốt ngày ốm lên đau xuống, chẳng làm được gì. Ban đêm thì thức trắng đêm chăm con dâu, ban ngày lại phải bươn mặt ngoài đồng mò cua bắt ốc để lo thuốc thang cho hai đứa chúng nó. Những ngày đó em kiệt sức hẳn, từ 39kg em chỉ còn 28kg. Đến 26 tết thì em nó lại trở dạ nhưng vì khó đẻ nên phải đẻ mổ. Em tất tưởi khắp làng chỉ vay mượn được có mấy triệu đồng để lo cho cháu nó nhưng chưa đầy 5 tháng sau thì cháu bỏ lại chồng và đứa con trai đỏ hỏn ra đi vì ung thư gan. Em đã cố chạy chỗ nọ, chỗ kia vay mượn để chạy chữa cho cháu nhưng vì nhà nghèo, em lại là thân đàn bà không biết chữ nên đành đắng cay nhìn cháu chết dần. Chỉ thương thằng cu, chưa tròn năm thì đã mồ côi mẹ, nó khóc ngày khóc đêm vì khát sữa..." - bà Kếu nấc nghẹn trong nước mắt. gia usd ngay hom nay

Di ảnh người vợ xấu số của anh Thùy
Bố thần kinh cõng con đến trường
Khi kể về cháu nội, mắt bà Kếu như sáng lên với bao niềm hy vọng. Bà làm chúng tôi liên tưởng đến bà cụ Tứ trong truyện ngắn "Vợ nhặt" của Kim Lân. Với những người đàn bà như cụ Tứ, bà Kếu... thì chỉ một chút hy vọng nhỏ nhoi thôi là cũng đã giúp họ có thêm bao nhiêu nghị lực để vật lộn với cuộc đời.

Đống lúa đã được tuốt nhưng lẫn đầy rác. Năm nay nhà bà Kếu mất mùa do lúa bị lép quá nhiều.
Bà Kếu kể, bà rất thương đứa cháu nội vì vừa sinh ra đã mất mẹ. Lớn lên bằng tình thương của bà với bố nhưng vì bố mê nhiều hơn tỉnh nên cậu bé rất thiếu thốn tình cảm. Những ngày đầu khi mẹ cháu mới mất, bà vừa phải địu cháu trên lưng, vừa phải lăn ra đồng bắt cua, bắt tép... kiếm tiền mua sữa cho cháu.
"Mỗi khi đi ra đồng, em lại lấy cái dải buộc cháu sau lưng, nắng thì lại dời cháu ra trước bụng, khi nào mát em lại lấy cái tơi trải dưới gốc cây cho cháu nằm. Nhiều hôm mải làm, lên đến nơi thì kiến đã bu đầy người cháu, ruột gan em lại như muối xát. Khổ nhất là những khi cháu nó khát sữa, khóc không chịu nín, những lúc như thế em lại ôm lấy cháu khóc không thành tiếng. May mắn là cháu nó dù bị suy dinh dưỡng nhưng lại bình thường về trí tuệ. Đã học đến lớp ba nhưng cu cậu vẫn nhỏ bé như mới vào lớp một" - bà Kếu nức nở. clip quan he vo chong
Đúng lúc này, anh Thùy cõng cháu Thế đi học về. Nhìn hai bố con quấn quýt bên nhau, cười nói vui vẻ, bà Kếu cũng như rạng rỡ theo. Bà cho biết, do trường cách nhà quá xa, tới hơn 3km mà nhà lại không có xe đạp nên cứ lúc nào tan học, anh Thùy lại ra trường cõng cháu Thế cho con đỡ mỏi chân. Trừ những lúc bỏ nhà đi lang thang vì bệnh tật, những ngày tỉnh táo dù nắng hay mưa, người bố bị thiểu năng trí tuệ ấy vẫn không bao giờ quên cõng con ngày hai buổi về nhà sau mỗi buổi học. Tính ra, mỗi ngày, bố con nhà anh Thùy phải cuốc bộ hơn 10 cây số đi đi về về.
Nói đoạn, bà Kếu mở cửa mời chúng tôi vào nhà rồi đưa cho xem tập giấy khen mà Thế đã đạt được trong năm học trước. Trong bốn giấy khen, một cái của trường, một cái của huyện, một của tỉnh và một của dòng họ Trần. Tuy nhiên, vì chỉ hai cái có khung treo được lên tường, hai cái còn lại phải để dưới chiếu.
"Của đáng tội, nhiều người trong làng bảo, gia đình hoàn cảnh khó khăn, nuôi cháu vất vả thì nên cho nhà chùa để họ nuôi dưỡng cho. Nhà chùa trên Hà Nội cũng từng đánh xe về hàng chục lần xin cháu, rồi bảo cho cháu đi thì nhà chùa sẽ cho mì tôm mà ăn nhưng em không cho. Người ta con đàn cháu đống, không nói làm gì, nhà em thân cô thế cô, nay có được đứa cháu thì dù nghèo khổ đến mấy em cũng giữ để có bà có cháu, chẳng may em mất sớm thì thằng Thùy còn đứa con để làm chỗ dựa. Cho người ta rồi, bố nó bệnh tật thế thì sau này biết phải làm sao. Nhà chùa về gặp lần nào em lại khóc lần ấy, nghĩ mà tủi thân quá bác ạ. Mỗi lần như thế (lúc đó Thế mới 5 tuổi - PV), cháu nó thì cứ ôm ghì lấy cổ tôi nhất quyết không đi. Cháu bảo: "Bà ơi! mỗi ngày cháu chỉ ăn một bát cơm với rau thôi, bà bảo gì cháu sẽ làm nấy, bà đừng cho cháu đi mà tội nghiệp" - bà Kếu nghẹn ngào, nước mắt giàn giụa.

Hai bà cháu lúi húi với bữa cơm chiều đạm bạc
Cũng vì thương cháu, mà dù đôi mắt đang ngày càng kém dần nhưng khi có đoàn bác sỹ trên huyện về mổ đục thủy tinh thể miễn phí cho người già, bà cũng không dám đi. Bà sợ, bà đi mổ rồi nằm một chỗ không chăm sóc được cho bố con anh Thùy. Bà sợ không có bà người ta lại đánh xe về bắt mất cháu nội. Với bà, cu Thế bây giờ không chỉ là tài sản giá trị nhất cuộc đời mà còn là chỗ dựa tinh thần, là niềm hy vọng lớn lao trong những tháng ngày còn lại của tuổi già. Ước mơ lớn nhất của bà Kếu lúc này là đủ sức để nuôi cu Thế ăn học thành người rồi ra đi cũng thỏa mãn.

----------

